# Failed FE Exam Diagnotic



## MB007 (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys, 

How close do you think I was to passing? It seems like I was near or above the avg passing score in sections 5 and 10 thru 18. It looks like the softer subjects killed me which is really frustrating such as computational tools and ethics. Anyone have a good plan of attack for passing this the next time?


----------



## DLD (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi MB007,

I have created an excel spreadsheet to help me understand the scale of the FE on a percentage way. it is a lot people out there that said is 60% on the passing and others say it is 70%. I am not sure. But I will shoot for 70%. I just pass the test two weeks ago and it is a create feeling. Here is yours. I also attached the excel file for your convenience.


 


MB007


 


 


 


 


 


 


Questions


Scale


Score


 


1


Mathematics


8


15  


6.1


40.7%


2


Probability and Statistics


5


15  


9.1


60.7%


3


Computational Tools 


4


15  


0


0.0%


4


Ethics and Professional Practice


4


15  


6.8


45.3%


5


Engineering Economics


5


15  


15


100.0%


6


Statics


7


15  


6.1


40.7%


7


Dynamics


5


15  


7.1


47.3%


8


Mechanical of materials


8


15  


8.5


56.7%


9


Materials


5


15  


7.9


52.7%


10


Fluid Mechanics


5


15  


7.4


49.3%


11


Hydraulics &amp; Hydrologic Systems


8


15  


9.1


60.7%


12


Structural Analysis


6


15  


9.4


62.7%


13


Structural Design


7


15  


8


53.3%


14


Geotechnical Engineering


9


15  


8.5


56.7%


15


Transportation Engineering


9


15  


7.5


50.0%


16


Environmental Engineering


6


15  


8.4


56.0%


17


Construction


5


15  


7.9


52.7%


18


Surveying


4


15  


7.1


47.3%


 


 


110


 


 


52%

View attachment Online FE.xlsx


----------



## Rawan (Apr 3, 2018)

@DLD thank you so much for clarification 

i never knew this is how they score it


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Apr 3, 2018)

DLD said:


> Hi MB007,
> 
> I have created an excel spreadsheet to help me understand the scale of the FE on a percentage way. it is a lot people out there that said is 60% on the passing and others say it is 70%. I am not sure. But I will shoot for 70%. I just pass the test two weeks ago and it is a create feeling. Here is yours. I also attached the excel file for your convenience.
> 
> ...


I looked at the spreadsheet and I think there is a little hitch in your giddyup. I don't think you are applying weight to the final percentage. I was able to zero out the high question topics and apply 15 to some low question count topics and get a higher score with same number correct from column AQ. 

I think (based on your latest spreadsheet) if you made cell AO115=AQ115/AK115  you would be in good shape. Just my two cents. 

Even with that we still don't have definitive scoring guidelines from NCEES so its just an educated guess.


----------



## onyx8 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for Excel File.


----------



## DLD (Apr 30, 2018)

Your welcome. The spreadsheet is just to give you and idea on what you should focus your studies. Like Jbone27 PE said NCEES doesn't have definitive scoring guidelines. Good luck on your studies.


----------

